# Two stables wanted Wigan/Standish/Parbold and surrounding areas



## Tash1968 (10 February 2014)

Hi all,
I am looking for a livery yard within 5 miles of Shevington for my two quiet geldings, one 14h and one 16h.
Ideally I would like somewhere that offers part livery services, or morning attention/turnout at extra cost as I work full time. (DIY would be considered dependent on location)
School and (some) winter turnout is a must.
If you can offer what I am looking for, or know of anybody that can, please do not hesitate to get in touch. Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## lizbet (13 February 2014)

Tash1968 said:



			Hi all,
I am looking for a livery yard within 5 miles of Shevington for my two quiet geldings, one 14h and one 16h.
Ideally I would like somewhere that offers part livery services, or morning attention/turnout at extra cost as I work full time. (DIY would be considered dependent on location)
School and (some) winter turnout is a must.
If you can offer what I am looking for, or know of anybody that can, please do not hesitate to get in touch. Many Thanks in advance.
		
Click to expand...

There is church farm mawdsley can see on there web site ,and if you go down mossy lea rd turn left into church lane till you come to a white house on the bend turn right there and go down the dirt track,they own two large farms one there and one in standish they will give you directions to the one in standish.There is one called charity farm DoNot go on there..Good luck


----------



## BlackRider (15 February 2014)

There's a yard off miles lane (they have a sign at the end of their drive saying haylage for sale) think that has all year turnout.  Although I've never been there so I don't know if its DIY or part livery etc.

There's also a new yard opening on pepper lane soon too.


----------



## WombatStew (17 February 2014)

Apache Warlord said:



			There's a yard off miles lane (they have a sign at the end of their drive saying haylage for sale) think that has all year turnout.  Although I've never been there so I don't know if its DIY or part livery etc.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the one by the Plough and Harrow? If so I think it's called Calico and I don't think they do all year turn out but I've not been on there so I might be wrong!


----------



## lizbet (17 February 2014)

The one by plough arrow is calico.The one in miles lane shevington is a different one does all yr turnout.


----------



## WombatStew (18 February 2014)

Ooh where about is the one on miles lane and does anyone know what it's called? I'm not looking now but it's the area I'm planning to move to.


----------



## lizbet (18 February 2014)

Apache Warlord said:



			There's a yard off miles lane (they have a sign at the end of their drive saying haylage for sale) think that has all year turnout.  Although I've never been there so I don't know if its DIY or part livery etc.

There's also a new yard opening on pepper lane soon too.
		
Click to expand...

hope this helps dont know name


----------



## BlackRider (19 February 2014)

The new yard on Pepper Lane is Thompson House Equestrian, they have a FB page.


----------



## BlackRider (19 February 2014)

lizbet said:



			The one by plough arrow is calico.The one in miles lane shevington is a different one does all yr turnout.
		
Click to expand...

Yes - different yards


----------



## mandy4727 (22 February 2014)

I am on High Brook Barn in Standish. 
Fantastic sand school
2 x turnout area whilst you muck out in winter
24/7 summer turnout
2/3 days winter turnout
Lockable tack lockers
Lots of grazing land
Trailer storage.


----------

